# No shows for me :(



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry you'll be missing the shows. Hope you're staying cool. Will look forward to show news on your next trip out.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was just too hot for all of you! 
I'll bet if you could teach Quiz to bring Vern what he 'surfs' with a cold one, he would have them all in the house ALL the time, hehehe


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

moverking said:


> That was just too hot for all of you!
> I'll bet if you could teach Quiz to bring Vern what he 'surfs' with a cold one, he would have them all in the house ALL the time, hehehe


You got that right


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry you had to miss the shows.

But I have to tell ya I love it when you guys as professionals come on here and tell us your dog's aren't perfect... Makes me feel so much better. Especially when I can say that Tinkerbell doesn't counter surf: 

Of course Tinkerbell doesn't come when I call her most of the time when she is off leash, and when we eat she sits 3 feet from the table but will not lay down, and...well the list could go on forever.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

moverking said:


> That was just too hot for all of you!
> I'll bet if you could teach Quiz to bring Vern what he 'surfs' with a cold one, he would have them all in the house ALL the time, hehehe


If he could just learn to make a Sapphire Martini, (straight up with olives) then everything would be OK.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> I'm sorry you had to miss the shows.
> 
> But I have to tell ya I love it when you guys as professionals come on here and tell us your dog's aren't perfect... Makes me feel so much better. Especially when I can say that Tinkerbell doesn't counter surf:
> 
> Of course Tinkerbell doesn't come when I call her most of the time when she is off leash, and when we eat she sits 3 feet from the table but will not lay down, and...well the list could go on forever.



I wish I had perfect dogs  But like anything else in life....well you get the picture :no: Oh well, we all have flaws (both human and canine) and that is what makes us so darn LOVEABLE (well some of us :doh


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> If he could just learn to make a Sapphire Martini, (straight up with olives) then everything would be OK.


He's gonna have trouble getting the olives outta the jar, lol. And you better like it shaken, not stirred :


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

moverking said:


> He's gonna have trouble getting the olives outta the jar, lol. And you better like it shaken, not stirred :




Good one :appl:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry you weren't able to show, but with that kind of heat.....WOW...that is HORRIBLE!!! Not used to that kind of heat here in WA., and when it is 85, it is too HOT for Brody, Lexi and Me!!!:uhoh: :no: I love the 70's....perfect weather for me!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That sucks that you didn't get to show. Just give Vern a bottle of wine, he'll be fine with all those dogs running around. LOL


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> That sucks that you didn't get to show. Just give Vern a bottle of wine, he'll be fine with all those dogs running around. LOL


I don't mind though. I would much rather have all the dogs running at my feet (seems I'm the piped piper) than go to a show where all the "stuffy two-faced" people are.

Vern does have wine...but I ran out of Vodka so now I am drinking his wine


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL awww poor Vern. No wine LOL

I have Vodka!!! i bought the stolley vanilla this time with redbull. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Then I have to tell you about my new drink  Chocolate Vodka (I found Three Olives), Godiva White Chocolate Liquer, Starbucks Liquer.....that's it. I typically use (for one drink) 2 shots Vodka, 3/4 shot Starbucks, 3/4 Godiva.

Float a Cherry....Lisa...I think you may like it. Although it is very expensive.....not happy about that  I guess they make generic brands but I haven't researched enough...although I plan too. Drink too much to have to pay for the "Brand Names' :doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

yummy...

Thank you and i WILL be trying that soon.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Good for you for sticking to your guns - it really is too hot for the puppers. I've been to HOT shows and see dogs in hot open vehicles with tarps over them in the parking lot. Too Hot! No Good. At least those with motorhomes keep the air conditioning on. It's just hard to get perfect weather for shows. (May shows are usually good)

One woman I ran into at a show says she doesn't use air conditioning in her home at all and her dogs aren't affected as harshly in the summer because of it. Sorry... I like my air and so does Griff.

The only romping Griff has been getting outdoors has been a bare minimun and today he got more because he was being sprayed with a hose and kept running in and out of his kiddie pool. He's drying off in the cool air conditioned kitchen right now.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry about the shows, but that kind of heat is miserable! I am sure the dogs are happy being indoors in the A/C. 

Teaching them to bartend...now that is my kind of dog!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Then I have to tell you about my new drink  Chocolate Vodka (I found Three Olives), Godiva White Chocolate Liquer, Starbucks Liquer.....that's it. I typically use (for one drink) 2 shots Vodka, 3/4 shot Starbucks, 3/4 Godiva.
> 
> Float a Cherry....Lisa...I think you may like it. Although it is very expensive.....not happy about that  I guess they make generic brands but I haven't researched enough...although I plan too. Drink too much to have to pay for the "Brand Names' :doh:


That sounds decadant! YUMM! I bet it's pricey but not as pricey as if you were out having a few coctails at a bar!

I noticed Sams Club has ready made Cosmopolitan in a bottle - rutro... that could be trouble for me! LOL So far I have restrained myself from buying it. :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry you couldnt make the show Sue; but sitting back and chillin in the air with your dogs and of course your other half, seems much better than being in that hot hot weather. It was brutal yesterday and I am sure if it was that way here, it was hotter there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry you couldn;t make the specials ring this weekend. I understand what you mean about the heat though. Our dogs have been inside for 3 months now and just about constant these last few weeks of 100 degree plus weather.

Hooch


----------

